# Guide to Reconstitution of Peptides



## K1 (Aug 24, 2011)

For IGF you use an acetic acid solution. If one was not made available to you you can make the solution using 7 parts distilled water and 1 part vinegar from the grocery store. You must filter this through a sterile syring filter before use however.

For MGF use bacteriostatic water BW.

For HGH Fragments and GHRP's also use BW.

When reconstituting you are going to add the liquid to th vial containing the powder is a slow controled manner with the vial tilted so that the liquid trickles out of the needles and rolls down the side of the vial. Do not squirt it directly into the peptide b/c this may damage it.

How do you know how much to use?
Well you need to know how much is in the vial and how much you wnat your dose to be. I like to make mine so that the dosage comes out to being an even 10IU so its easy to measure accurately.

You will need insulin syringes with IU (internatioal units) measurements.
and IU is 1/100 of a mL or a 100,000 of a Liter. This is a measurement of volume.

You peptide will be labeled in mcg. (micrograms) which is 1/1000 of a mg or 1 millionth of a gram.

Your vial will likely have either 1 or 2 mg of peptide inside thats 1000-2000 mcg.

Say you have a 1mg vial and you add 1ML you get
1000mcg/1mL: 10 mcg per IU
and so on if you add more.
1000mcg/2mL: 5.0 mcg per IU
1000mcg/3mL: 3.3 mcg per IU
1000mcg/4mL: 2.5 mcg per IU

if you have a 2mg vial simply multiply these number by 2
2000mcg/1mL: 20 mcg per IU

Now you are not going to be able to accurately measure 1 IU. I'd say 5 IU is the smallest measurement I would reccomend and 10IU is even easier to measure. So lets look at these dilutions for 5 and 10 IUs
1000mcg/1mL: 100 mcg per 10IU
and so on if you add more.
1000mcg/2mL: 50 mcg per 10IU
1000mcg/3mL: 33.3 mcg per 10IU
1000mcg/4mL: 25 mcg per 10IU

Or
1000mcg/1mL: 50 mcg per IU
and so on if you add more.
1000mcg/2mL: 25 mcg per IU
1000mcg/3mL: 16.6 mcg per IU
1000mcg/4mL: 12.5 mcg per IU

Once again if you are using a 2mg vial just multiply these numbers by 2.


----------



## rocco-x (Aug 29, 2011)

when using igf-des i like to draw 100mcgs of igf 1st then the same amount of BW to help ease the sting a bit.esp in the bi's/tris areas.i know some who use straight BW to mix their igf if they're on a 6 day/wk routine.i only do mine on w/o days so mine has to last a bit longer.i think the shelf life is something like 21-30days,no?


----------

